# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief

## Agnes574

Hier moderatortje Agnes....het is niet omdat ik moderator ben en iedereen probeer te helpen(te zien aan mijn aantal posts  :Wink:  ),dat ik me altijd even goed voel..... :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

De CVS(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom) en de daarbijhorende 'vage',vervelende klachten beginnen nu toch zijn tol te eisen..
Dit is wel al vaker voorgekomen hoor,dus ik zal me er wel weer 'uitvechten',maar momenteel ben ik écht 't einde!!! Ik loop te janken,te stressen,mega-down en super gefrustreerd! :Mad:   :Mad:  

Ik ben om half 12 gaan slapen...en zo kwaad geworden op mezelf en de hele v#rd#mde wereld,dat ik weer écht even het noorden kwijt ben...Ben maar naar beneden gegaan en zet hier even kort mijn gevoelens neer..misschien dat het oplucht... :Confused:  

Waarom ik,wat doe ik hier nog,wat voor leven heb ik als het alleen maar bestaat uit vechten tegen die uitputtende vermoeidheid,die pijnen en die misselijkheid;kortom dat mega-belabberde gevoel!!!  :Mad:  

Zou het liefst gewoon gaan slapen nu en nooit meer wakker worden... :Frown:  
Voel me écht even MEGA-slecht...hopelijk gaat dat gevoel snel over... :Confused:  

Mocht ik mijn honden(mijn kindjes!!)niet hebben,die afhankelijk zijn van mij en op mijn zorg vertrouwen...liep ik allang niet meer rond op deze planeet... :Embarrassment:  
gelukkig heb ik ze en heb ik ook een lieve vriend(al is mijn ziekte voor hem ook niet altijd te begrijpen en heeft hij het af en toe ook lastig om ermee om te gaan)....zij zijn de reden dat ik hier nog steeds ben!  :Wink:  

Leuke dingen;ze interesseren me niet...iets leuks gaan doen;pff moet dat...sociale contacten onderhouden;effe écht teveel(kan het gewoon niet aan...),lig gewoon zo met mezelf overhoop de laatste tijd,dat ALLES me teveel is!!!  :Frown:  

Hier op MediCity kom ik graag...moderator zijn geeft me het gevoel weer eens,sinds lange tijd,een beetje nuttig te zijn en niet zo'n verwelkt,uitgeblust kamerplantje! Anderen raad/advies geven ivm hun klachten leid me af van mijn eigen miserie..en als ik lees dat iemand ergens mee geholpen is door mij of iemand anders geeft dat een goed gevoel!!  :Big Grin:  
Nu zelf dat 'goed' gevoel voor de zoveelste keer nog maar weer eens terugkrijgen én de kracht/wil om verder te vechten.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Zal morgen of dinsdag wel 's laten weten of mijn 'gemoedsstemming' verbetert is of niet...laten we hopen... :Confused:  

Depri Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Gaat weer redelijk hoor...
Er zit wel veel kwaadheid in me nog,maar ja 'tes nu eenmaal zo'!
Ik zal mijn ouders zo eens een vette mail sturen,dan zal dat ''kwaad-zijn" ook meteen wegebben....

Lieve Petra en Peter...
Op jullie vraag/verzoek om alles eens in de groep te gooien kan ik,nu toch,helaas niet ingaan....
Ik heb er al heel mijn leven alleen voor gestaan en heb al heel mijn leven mijn eigen miserie opgelost...dat kan ik niet 1-2-3 veranderen...
Sorry!!

Dikke knuf en veel liefs Ag Xx

----------


## crestfallensoul

Agnes, meisje toch, he is geen opdracht om iets in de groep te gooien, het is alleen een vraag om wat meer duidelijkheid te krijgen over de 'diepere problemen' die je in je hebt.
Ik besef heel goed dat je echt niet alles wat je aan problemen hebt gewoon hier kúnt zetten, sommige zijn nu eenmaal echt prive en dat zal je ook zo willen houden, heeft iedereen wel hoor.

Jouw ziekte CVS zal wel een heel belangrijk deel zijn van je geestelijke problemen, dat geloof ik graag, maar toch niet alles, je hebt ook vele andere problemen, inwendig en alleen op geestelijk gebied, zoals je al zei, frustraties, stress, onmachtige woede en een heel stuk jaloezie op alle gezonde mensen (soms dan)

Hier, ben je Moderator, dat geeft je een stuk zelfvertrouwen, hier hoef je jezelf niet te bewijzen, je wordt gewaardeerd voor wat je doet, geeft je voldoening als je ziet dat er weer eens iemand uit de put kan worden gehaald, en dat is heel goed voor je.
Maar wie kan jou uit die put halen?
Wie helpt jouw met al je spanningen en stress?
Je wanhopige roep om hulp wordt niet door iedereen gehoord en dat wekt ook een vorm van woede/frustratie op..... zelfs je zelfmoordneiging bied geen soelaas.
Je hebt echt zoiets van 'Waarom wil niemand begrijpen waar ik mee worstel?'

Als ik dit zo lees heb ik het idee dat je toch niet genoeg arm/schouder hebt als steun, je voelt je toch wel wat alleen staan met je problemen en hoe lang kan je dat aan? Je staat op het punt van 'breken'

Mag ik je vragen of je wel eens serieus een 'Meditatie' cd hebt gedraaid en ook gedaan wat er daarin gezegd wordt?
Heb je die überhaupt wel eens gehoord? Of over gedacht....

Dit zeg ik niet voor niets hoor, je kunt er ontzettend veel stress etc mee wegnemen, jezelf weer opladen, jezelf weer 'Goed Genoeg' voelen voor deze wereld om aan te kunnen......

Als je die niet hebt dan zal ik die wel uploaden en kan je die dan zelf ff downen...ik heb er meerdere liggen maar ik denk dat 'Ad Visser - Brainsessions'
voor jou een van de betere is.... give it a chance..

Knufje, Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Peter,
Ik heb idd wel wat meditatie-cd's,maar heb ze al een hele tijd niet gebruikt eerlijk gezegd...die van Ad Visser ken ik niet:als je wilt mag je die gerust een keer uploaden voor me,is een heel lief gebaar THANKS!!

Het gaat wel al wat beter hoor,maar idd....ik heb nooit op steun kunnen rekenen van wie dan ook...en nu kan ik rekenen op jullie hier en deels mijn vriend;al kan hij soms dom uit de hoek komen omdat hij het allemaal zo moeilijk begrijpt en dan durf ik nog wel eens ''flippen''...

Daardoor(door int verleden er altijd alleen voor te hebben gestaan)heb ik mezelf ook flink 'gehard' vrees ik,waardoor ik nu moeilijk mensen kan 'toelaten'. 
Zelfs psychologen en psychiaters kunnen me niet helpen,omdat ik ze gewoon niet wil toelaten in mijn verleden...

Hier dan toch een greep uit mijn verleden,als is het een moeilijke,zware stap:
-verkracht
-aangerand
-baarmoederhalskanker
-pistool tegen mijn kop gehad(drugsdealer als buurman..)
-samouraizwaard op mijn keel gehad(vriendje dat niet kon verkroppen dat ik de relatie beeindigde:samen of dood,gelukkig kunnen vluchten..)
-gestalkt geweest(maandenlang...)
-niet bij mijn ouders terecht kunnen(nog steeds niet,maar nu interesseert me dat niet meer..)
-CVS gekregen,thuis komen te zitten..
-een jarenlange relatie met een overdreven jaloerse man/die bovendien nog een énorme krent was ook(mocht zelfs niet alleen om boodschappen;stel dat ik iemand anders tegenkwam..en zelfs de meters van gas/water en elektriciteit werden nauwkeurig in de gaten gehouden;dat is gezamelijk,dat is voor mij en dat voor jou...Flippo:ik leefde toen al van een invaliditeitsuitkering en hij had geld te over en reed in een dikke,dure slee...maar alle kosten werden als gelijken verdeeld.Ik had daar véél eerder moeten weggaan,maar ben voor zijn kinderen zo lang bij hem gebleven...dom misschien,maar heb maar een klein hartje)
-weer alleen gaan wonen..beste tijd van mijn leven,maar financieel héél moeilijk!
-CVSproblemen;UZ....onderzoeken etc,maar tot op heden zonder enig succes of vooruitgang,duurt nu al ver 4 jaar en heb het ermee gehad!
-één van onze honden ver doodgebeten zien worden dit jaar(10 dagen tussen leven en dood 'gezweefd'...mega-stressy...daarna lange revalidatieperiode die ook zwaar doorwoog,maar hij is er ver bovenop GELUKKIG!)

En dit is maar een deel van wat ik meegemaakt heb...je zou denk ik voor minder depressief worden...
Maar;het grootste deel van de tijd voel ik me nu gelukkig,happy en vrij..
Ik heb een leuke en liefdevolle relatie,leuke woning,hondjes weer allemaal ok,woon ver van alle 'gebeurtenissen' vandaan en voel me eindelijk eens écht goed en gelukkig,met heel af en toe eens een dipje..

Enkel als 't een keer tot een uitbarsting van mijn emoties komt(door onbegrip of een bepaald voorval)heb ik het weer even moeilijk,maar door alles dan weer even de juiste plaats te geven en me een paar dagen 'af/op-te sluiten',ben ik er weer vanaf en prijs ik me weer gelukkig dat ik het zo goed heb nu...
(En dan kan ik blijkbaar niet goed relativeren volgens iemand hier op het forum;zie 'uiterlijke klachten'>'wallen onder de ogen'...)

Ik ben sterk en kom er wel..iedereen heeft wel eens een minder moment:ik vorm daar geen uitzondering op!!!

En idd,hier op MC voel ik me thuis...hier vind ik lotgenoten of mensen die het ook niet altijd makkelijk hebben...hier vind ik meer begrip dan ik ooit heb gekregen!!! Thanks allen daarvoor!!!

Toen ik nog werkte(dju,wat mis ik mijn werk!)had ik een leidinggevende functie waar ik erg veel waardering voor kreeg en mezelf daar ook héél goed in voelde..maar dan ga je ook niet met je problemen te koop lopen;dat ondermijnt je gezag.
Te perfectionistisch ben ik ook altijd geweest,waardoor je zoveel meer kans hebt op stress en depressies,ik heb zelfs een enorme dwangneurose gehad op een gegeven moment,maar gelukkig heb ik mezelf daarvan af kunnen helpen(dmv een boek daarover)...maar té perfectionistisch ben ik gelukkig niet meer,wat al een hele stap vooruit is.

Voila,ik heb genoeg geschreven voor nu..vind het eigenlijk zelf zeer knap van me....zit hier zelfs te glimlachen en trots te wezen op mezelf..hihi..
Weer een stap vooruit;deze meid komt er wel hoor  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## crestfallensoul

Zo das ook een aardig mondje vol deze brief..... je hebt je best gedaan hoor.
Zal ik ook proberen....

Je bent 33 jaar en hebt idd al aardig wat meegemaakt, zoals je stelt,'vele zouden voor veel minder depressief worden' dat ben ik wel met je eens maar er zijn er toch ook nog vele die zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk veel erger verminkt zijn.... niet dat het een troost is he!!

Het niet toelaten in je verleden, dus achter jouw opgebouwde muurtje laten kijken, laat je niet toe..... ik heb dat zelf ook hoor in een hele sterke mate, dat is iets wat je moet leren, met kleine beetjes de muur afbreken (ik ben er ook mee nog mee bezig) als je dat doet en kunt zal je jezelf wel degelijk veel beter gaan voelen, het geeft je innerlijke rust, je kan dan tevreden zijn met jezelf.
Verharden is soms nodig (Ijzeren Lady) maar dat hoeft niet persé tegen de hele wereld, als je overal tegenaan loopt dan doe je dat instinctief al maar ook dat is niet altijd nodig, probeer de 'Mens/Vrouw in jezelf terug te vinden je doet dat soms door je emotionele uitbarsting maar dan probeer je zo snel mogelijk weer terug te kruipen achter het 'Maskertje' van de ijzeren dame.

Vergeet niet, je hoeft niet van staal te zijn, je mág steekjes laten vallen, je kunt niet altijd perfect zijn, waarom zou je ook? voor wie? voor je vriend hoeft dat niet hoor..... die ziet liever een vrouw die hem nódig heeft dan eentje die vindt dat ze het wel allemaal alleen kan.....
Ook jij bent een mens, gedraag je daar dan ook naar.....ik begrijp wel dat je een zware periode hebt gehad en het liefst iedereen aan de galg zag/ziet hangen, maar dat is niet realistisch en dat weet je ook, wordt dus tijd voor je om weer een lieve meid te worden met wat minder haatgevoel dus stel je niet te hard op in het leven er zijn er nog zoveel zoals wij die het wél goed menen met je, alleen jij moet ze de kans willen geven.....

In je relatie gaat het goed en toch...............
-weer alleen gaan wonen..beste tijd van mijn leven,maar financieel héél moeilijk!
is een beetje moeilijk te rijmen hoor.... als dát de beste tijd was, wat heb je nu dan? Feitje, foutje of gewoon ondoordacht?

Als je van verkrachting tot aan het stalken leest.....ik denk wel dat dit soort dingen idd een grote impact hebben op je verdere leven, maar ik vraag me af, ben jij nu zo knap of....?
Want waarom willen de mannen zo ver gaan, dan moet er wel iets zijn wat hun heel hard aantrekt....
Jaloerse man met veel geld... ja, eigenlijk ook wel logies, iemand met veel geld wilt het niet kwijt anders was tie niet rijk maar ziekelijk jalours.... was hij veel ouder dan jij? Want dit gaat al wel heel erg veel op arlette haar verleden lijken
al ging het bij haar nog een heel stukje verder/erger, maar dat komt miss bij jou ook nog wel in 'Het vervolg' 
Heb je nooit overwogen om jouw werk als 'Kinderoppas' in rekening te brengen? dan had hij een beroerte gehad miss.... hihi
Zo iemand kan je beter nooit tegenkomen als partner daar heb je gelijk in.. maar ja, liefde is soms blind en dat geld dus ook voor vrouwen.

Hier voel je jezelf thuis...
Gelukkig dan want het is voor jou een goede uitlaatklep en geeft je een hoop afleiding, je komt er een groot stuk van de dag mee door je hebt wat om te kletsen en te denken, dat geeft je het gevoel dat je erbij hoort, helemaal niet het vrouwtje dat op medelijde zit te wachten etc. want dat heb je thuis met kennissen miss wel.... hier kan je je 'Los' gedragen en tel je voor 'Vol' mee en dat is echt belangrijk voor je zelfvertrouwen....

Je werk situatie,
Dat je dat erg mist is ook logies, eigenlijk mis je niet het werk maar de 'Regelmaat' precies zo laat beginnen, zo laat pauze, en zo laat weer vrij met tussendoor allerlei probleempjes om op te lossen, maar alles binnen die tijd.
Nou, dat werk kan je waarschijnlijk niet meer terug krijgen als ik je goed begrijp maar je kunt voor jezelf wél de regelmaat terugbrengen in je leven.
Leg jezelf eens wat discipline op.... dwing jezelf, maak afspraken met jezelf, voor 5 dagen per week, elke dag op dezelfde tijd eruit, op dezelfde tijd je pauze (koffie/thee), hondjes uitlaten op dezelfde tijd, alles dus indelen naar tijd, stel je wekker of foon erop af, als je dat doet dan ben je weer blij met het weekend, nu waarschijnlijk helemaal niet.

Perfectionisme, ben je maagd van sterrenbeeld? (Ik wel dus)
Ook ik heb daar last van, kan Arlette heel wat over tuffen hihi.

Maar de Dwangneurose..., in welke vorm was dat? Arlette had dat ook die telde zelfs de lepeltjes na de afwas etc.... werd ze haast gek van dus...

Het laatste is het belangrijkste.
Je glimlacht erbij, je bent voldaan over jezelf, je hebt jezelf over een streep getrokken....... weet je hoe moeilijk dat is??? ja natuurlijk weet je dat...hehe
maar dat is echt goed van je, dat je tevreden met jezelf kunt zijn geeft je zoveel voldoening.... weet je dat zoiets ook geneeskrachtig werkt? als je je goed voelt dan heb je veel minder stress en spanning, ben je weer even opgeladen met nieuwe energie.
En eerlijk, ook ik moest glimlachen bij het lezen van die laatste woorden... maar gaf me (ook al ken ik je niet) toch een trots gevoel... gewoon omdat je nu toch bewijst dat je het aankan dat langzaam afbreken van je muur, weer terugkeren naar het meisje in je.... 'Return to innocence' 

Mooi begin van een herstel........... 
Schrijf van je af zoals je doet en je weet, je blijft toch anoniem...

En nu heb ik toch ook ff rust verdient hoor....... hihihi

Knuffeltje, Peter

----------


## crestfallensoul

Oja, de meditatie cd van Ad Visser - Brainsessions

heb ik geupt maar ik geloof niet dat ik de link hier mag plaatsen, ik staaur die dus via Pm naar je, als er meerdere zijn die deze ook willen geef je maar een Pm
(pirvate message)

----------


## Agnes574

Heb ze ontvangen!
Heel erg bedankt!!!
Je bent een schat!!!
Liefs Ag Xx



> Oja, de meditatie cd van Ad Visser - Brainsessions
> 
> heb ik geupt maar ik geloof niet dat ik de link hier mag plaatsen, ik staaur die dus via Pm naar je, als er meerdere zijn die deze ook willen geef je maar een Pm
> (pirvate message)

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Peter,

Als antwoord op jouw verhaal:
- ik had idd heel lang een muur om me heen voor echt iedereen...nu zijn er enkelen,waaronder mijn vriend die geen muur zien rondom mij en dat is voor mij al een stap vooruit al blijf ik heel onafhankelijk...
-en haatgevoelens heb ik niet echt hoor,waar haal je dat vandaan?
Ik ben een spontane,open,vrolijke meid die haar bek durft opentrekken,maar haten doe ik eigenlijk niemand...
-In mijn relatie gaat het idd héél erg goed,maar hier kan ik ook veel alleen zijn door zijn werk en passie voor het vissen...dus woon ik een beetje samen en een beetje alleen;perfectie combinatie voor mij!!
-en wat die mannen bezielde...ik vind mezelf maar gewoon...zal je eens een foto doorsturen,mag je zelf een mening vormen..haha...ik heb gewoon altijd erg veel aantrek gehad van mannen;combinatie uiterlijk en spontaan karakter zeker???
-Hier op MC vind ik idd veel afleiding,ik geniet van het modereren en ik heb tenminste weer iets te doen nu...maar om medelijden heb ik nog nooit gevraagd!!!
-mezelf discipline opleggen doe ik wel,maar is niet altijd even makkelijk als je CVS(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom)hebt...ik laat me zeker niet gaan,maak voor iedere dag een lijstje en heb wel een soort van regelmaat in mijn leven..anders zou ik het helemaal niet redden!!!
-dwangneurose...hihi...ik herken dat wat je schreef van Arlette...maar bij mij was het vooral een overdreven controle-dwang'....alle stekkers iedere keer uittrekken,gaskraan dichtdraaien,kranen versleten door ieder keer maar aan te draaien,deurklinken precies hetzelfde...dju,is die deur nu echt wel dicht...terug naar huis,weer alles controleren en ga zo maar door...ik werd er volledig stiepelzot van...je krijgt er op den duur ook enorm veel zenuwen van!!
-die relatie met die ziekelijke man...hij was elf jaar ouder dan mij,maar als ik hem tegenkom(zelden hoor)maken we effe kort een babbel...gedane zaken nemen geen keer...en ik weet dat ik het nu goed heb en dat hij het daar toch wel een beetje moeilijk mee heeft(gehad)...boontje komt om zijn loontje zeker..hihi...
-en ja ik ben ook trots op mezelf....buiten die CVS merk ik dat ik dingen kan verwerken uit het verleden,dat ik opener word,dat ik (zie hier)mezelf meer 'bloot' durf geven....

Ik zie het allemaal wel positief in hoor....met af en toe een dipje,waarbij er dan weer veel uitkomt,wat ik eigenlijk wel als positief ervaar...enkel de dipjes zelf zijn niet zo wijs!!!!

Voel me al een stuk beter,mede dankzij jullie(met name Petra en jij Peter!),
dus DIKKE MERCI!!!!!!!!

Liefs en knuf Ag Xx

----------


## Letje999

Beste Agnes....

Die dwangneurose en de dingen die jij opnoemt had ik ook.....
Maar goed ik ben er nog niet helemaal van af hoor... als het slecht met me gaat dan komt het weer terug......
Maar ja, niets aan te doen.

Denk aan jezelf en ik weet zeker dat jij een spontane en open meid ben, anders had je het allang opgeven, want dat heb ik ook.......

En ach de aantrekking van mannen.......tja dat ligt indd aan karakter hihihi... dat heb ik helaas ook.....


Groetjes en knuf Arlette

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Arlette,

Ik heb af en toe ook nog dwang- en stressneigingen hoor...als ik bijv enorme haast heb of gestresst loop! Ik denk dat we daar nooit helemaal vanaf raken helaas...denk je ook niet?

We zijn allebei spontaan en open....daardoor zijn we gelukkig vechters...wij komen er wel hé!!!

En wat betreft de mannen;ach...het is een speciaal soort hé...hihi.. :Wink: 
Heb daar toevallig vannochtend nog flink mee gelachen met mijn vriend..hij vind vrouwen maar 'een raar ras'...hihi..ik vind mannen maar 'een raar,nooit volwassen wordend ras'!! Hihi..we hebben wat gelachen!!

Nu lach ik even niet meer...ben juist terug van het ziekenhuis en zit weer in de 'mallemolen' van onderzoeken,therapieen,consultaties etc...pff:ik word daar zo moe van,maar ach;dat overleven we ook wel weer!!!

Liefs en thanks voor je reactie  :Wink: 
Agnes Xx

----------


## Letje999

Lieve Agnes,

Nee van die dwangneurose kom je indd nooit meer van af...
Ik weet wel dat ik er nu veel beter mee om kan gaan dan vroeger en dat geeft me toch wel wat meer kracht en raak er niet meer zo van in paniek als vroeger...

Mannen...... tja daar kan ik wel een boekje van opendoen..... en dat ze nooit volwassen zullen worden, ach weet je dat heeft ook wel zijn charme vind je niet?!

Weer in de mallemolen...... ja dat is altijd minder prettig en soms lijkt het wel of je er dan weer helemaal in rolt en er voorlopig weer niet uit raakt....
Ik hoop dat ze je nu beter kunnen helpen zodat ook voor jou weer wat zonneschijn in je lichamelijke gesteldheid komt...

Maar dat je het red dat weet ik zeker!

Veel liefs Arlette XxX

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Arlette,

Merci voor je lieve post!

Idd,met die neurose beter en beter te kunnen bedwingen voel je je ook beter en beter en vooral sterker!

En idd,soms heeft het wel zijn charmes ja,die onvolwassen mannetjes...soms he!

Ik hoop zelf ook dat er nu eens wat vooruitgang komt...ben het kts-beu!!
Vandaag hebben ze zo aan mijn nek zitten trekken en sjorren,dat ik me amper nog kan bewegen...opstaan doet zeer,zo ook gaan zitten,lopen,etc...grr..krijg er wat van!

Maar,dat gaat ook weer over en idd;wees maar zeker dat ik het red en alles te bovenkom....en jou gaat dat ook lukken!!!

Liefs en dikke knuf
Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Maar....ookal hou ik me nu weer heel sterk voor iedereen...ik loop echt wel met een grote dip rond hoor...
Ik merk het in alles;
alles is me teveel
ik zou de hele dag slapen
voor mijn ventje en 't huishouden zorgen..moet dat echt..
ik kan ver geen licht verdragen en al helemaal geen geluid...
ik wil gewoon de deuren op slot doen en alleen zijn....even zonder verplichtingen en zonder 'gezeur' aan mijn kop....
gelukkig ben ik dat nu ook tot zondag...ventje vanavond afgezet aant water in Frankrijk(ruim 3 en half uur gereden..pffff)en buiten mijn lieve woefkes lekker cocoonen,slapen en niets doen!
Hopelijk voel ik me zondag dan al iets beter....

Pffffffff.....Life's a Bitch!!

----------

